# Tor Browser [gelöst]

## oliver2104

Hallo,

Suche einen Tor-Browser für mein Gentoo.

mit emerge --search torbrowser etc. konnte ich nichts finden.

Bitte um Hilfe: welches Packet muß ich emergen ?Last edited by oliver2104 on Sun Dec 25, 2016 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shortyno1

nicht mergen. tor ist auch nicht sicher, falls das der ansatz ist (evercookie). besonders bei captchas. 

this might help: https://www.privacy-handbuch.de/

stell dich auf warten ein. wofür brauchst du das? entry/exit-node

----------

## ChrisJumper

Unter Gentoo hat man keinen Tor-Browser, da verwendet man doch in der Regel einfach seinen eigenen Tor-Proxy.

Im Gentoo Wiki: Tor in Kombination mit privoxy.

Anschließend nutzt man halt ein Plugin das dir die Auswahl und das Umschalten eines Proxies vereinfacht.

Aber ja, für den Browser leistet der Tor-Browser eigentlich schon gute Einstellungen. Wie die Anzeige einer genormten Bildschirmgröße und so weiter, damit der eigene Browserfingerprint möglichst mit anderen Normen übereinstimmt. Das kann man sich aber auch anschauen und nachbauen. Trotzdem, man sollte sich niemals auf diese Anonymisierung zu 100% verlassen. Zum einen weil mehrere Exit Notes von seltsamen Menschen betrieben werden, zum anderen weil das eigene Plugin-Bedürfnis und die eigenen Surfgewohnheiten einen nun mal verraten.

Ich empfehle daher auch einen gesonderten Nutzer für das Surfen und verwenden eines Browsers. Letztlich kann dir niemand wirklich nachweisen ob dieser Nutzer an deinem System du oder jemand anderes ist/war..

----------

## platinumviper

Es gibt dafür ein Overlay.

```
layman -a torbrowser
```

Anschließend kannst du torbrowser oder torbrowser-launcher (etwas komfortabler) emergen.

----------

## oliver2104

OK, bin das ganze wohl zu naiv angegangen.

Für Windows gäbe es da ein Freeware Tor-browser-Paket.

mir wäre aber dafür ein gesonderter Nutzer unter Linux lieber.

Aber Freeware ist nicht OpenSource, deswegen gibts wahrscheinlich

einen anderen Weg für Linux.  

Will mir einfach nur einmal das sogenannte DarkNet anschauen.

Die Nachweisbarkeit wäre kein Problem, da ich nichts Verbotenes vorhabe.

Danke für die Antworten und Tips, werde die mal ausprobieren.

----------

## toralf

 *Quote:*   

> Will mir einfach nur einmal das sogenannte DarkNet anschauen. 

 Da ist nicht viel zu sehen - ist zu dunkel dafür.

Aber nichtsdestrotz:

Tails runterladen als iso image, als CD für ein neues image mounten im "Virtual Machine Manager" (app-emulation/libvirt), starten und - browsen.

----------

## oliver2104

Habe jetzt noch was einfacheres gefunden:

passende LinuxVersion des Tor Browser Bundle

von https://www.torproject.org/ runterladen.

erfordert keine Installation und kann sofort gestartet werden.

Zu sehen gibt es tatsächlich nicht viel:

die meisten Seiten sind gar nicht erreichbar,

sonst geht es oft um angeblichen Drogen- und Waffenversand,

oder BitCoin bezogene Themen.

Da das Darknet mittlerweile in der Tagespresse angekommen ist,

wollte ich da auch mal reinschauen.

Für mich ist das Thema gelöst, Danke für die Antworten.

----------

